# Allergy to Lidocaine testing



## cboren1@charter.net (Jan 22, 2016)

I believe that I use 95018 for the drug allergy testing and list the number of tests performed. The doctor believes it is acceptable to bill 95180 with a time unit because the testing was done of a period of time with increasing dosages of Lidocaine. Finally, he ordered 2mg of Lidocaine for the injection testing - is there a way to bill for the Lidocaine used for the test. J2001 is for 10mg by IV so it doesn't appear to be an option.
Thanks!
Cheryl


----------

